# Otopharynx lithobate(z rock) or Copadichromis Azureus



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

I was sold a batch of 7 of these fish being told that they were F1 Lithobates. I have some females which do have the obvious three spots but at times also display stripes which would not be common of the lithobate. I have been told by a few people that they are not lithobates so looking for some opinions!!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That one looks alot like Copadichromis Azureus. Def not a Lithobates, they have a longer body and different head.

Hopefully you at least got a pure group of 7 Azureus.

A male may not color up well or breed much in a tank with Mbuna. It depends on tank size, other fish in tank, etc.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks! I cant believe all this time we believed they were lithobates!! We finally got real lithobates and the difference in them is unreal so that is when we started questioning them. I think the group is pure but who knows now! LOL


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Just bumping this up to see more opinions etc.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Definately not lithobates.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Fogelhound. Any idea on what it might be?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I agree with _C. azureus _but considering the source sold them as something different _and _claimed that they were F1, would make me question the purity of this fish, and the reputation of the seller.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

That is what I am wondering. We were knew to the hobby and I dont know if we were told something that was not true or if the breeder made a mistake as they are both commonly spotted juvineles. Either way I am glad we found out now. I just need a home for these poor fish now.


----------

